# Saffron rice



## Mel! (Dec 23, 2006)

When u make safron rice, do u put anything, besides safron, in it?

Mel


----------



## JDP (Dec 23, 2006)

I would definitley us a little sat too. But technically set by just adding saffron to it. What are you using it for. As a side dish with what and then build from there. Diced red peppers would give a nice color and green onions added at the very end of cooking would go well too. 

Mel I also finally got back to answering your post about special bread making machine. Sorry for the delay.

JDP


----------



## Sararwelch (Dec 23, 2006)

I usually use chicken stock instead of water and basmati rice. You could also add fresh herbs at the end.


----------



## Mel! (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks JDP and Sararwelch, for the ideas. 

No problem, about the delay JDP. I am in no hurry. The bread is not for Christmas. Just reasearching, for my future breadmaking. 

Mel


----------



## Candocook (Dec 24, 2006)

Look on foodtv for ideas and on Emeril's Christmas show in particular. He had a gorgeous saffron rice dish.


----------



## Mel! (Dec 27, 2006)

Hello Candocook

I dont have a TV. I have to rely on internet and books, for my information.
I have never even seen Ermil in action.

Mel


----------



## boufa06 (Dec 27, 2006)

Mel, if you just want a simple saffron rice to go with some veggie dishes, just add 3 cardamoms, 2 cloves, 3 peppercorns, 1/2 tsp salt, 1/2 tsp saffron and some ghee to 1 cup of basmati rice.

For a tasty and spicy dish,  include chopped onion, garlic, ginger, chilli powder, cumin seeds, chopped tomatoes, dried apricots, red pepper, frozen peas and mixed nuts besides adding saffron to the rice.


----------



## Candocook (Dec 27, 2006)

Go to Food Network : Cooking, Recipe Collections, Party Ideas, Quick & Easy Recipes, Cooking Videos  and look for recipes for any TV show. Do a search for saffron rice--or even French bread--and you will find a lot of ideas. You don't have to see it on TV.


----------



## Mel! (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks very much boufa.
That sounds delicious. I did not see your post, on time for Christmas(i have to share the computer, so cant check for replies, as often as i want), but it wont be the first time i make safron rice. I will add your ideas, next time.

Mel


----------



## Mel! (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks candocook.

I will certainly look at that link. 
How did we ever manage, without the internet, to give us instant information?

Mel


----------

